# Representative Noel and Hypocracy



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politics/5 ... e.html.csp

A member of the legislature who protests by breaking the laws?

MOD edit-as this is sheerly political, we are going to lock this topic.


----------

